# Filtration for 55 with 5 RBP



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

I am seriously thinking about getting 5 RBP for my 55g. For filtration I want to use two filters, one on each side. What do you think I should do?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a 55 with two AC 300's and they have worked well.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah waht sccavee suggested would work well... give that a shot if you can :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

For 5 Ps in a 55 you need a bigger tank not two filters!

Buy a 70 g with two AC300 (AC500 will do better)

If you can buy the 70 g, buy only 3 small Ps and get the bigger tank before they get larger!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

> For 5 Ps in a 55 you need a bigger tank not two filters!
> 
> I agree it will alot of times end in trouble. Go bigger


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

True.. if you read some of the past postings, some are already having trouble with 4 in a 55 gal.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

as been said before " buy as big of a tank as you can afford"

MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

serjuanca88 said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting 5 RBP for my 55g. For filtration I want to use two filters, one on each side. What do you think I should do?


 x2 penguin 170's


----------



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

OK, you guys really got me confused. In the piranha forum i was told that i should have between 3-7 RBPs in a 55. I opt for 5. Now here you tell me that i need a 70g. Im kinda confused here.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

serjuanca88 said:


> OK, you guys really got me confused. In the piranha forum i was told that i should have between 3-7 RBPs in a 55. I opt for 5. Now here you tell me that i need a 70g. Im kinda confused here.


 What forum?? Can you show us a link to where you found this??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Believe me 5 Ps=70g, 55g=2-3Ps.!


----------



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

This is the post where I was told that five would be the optimum # of rbps in a 55g. The first few replies did say three, but the rest of them said 5 and a few even said 7.

How man RBP in a 55g


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

serjuanca88 said:


> OK, you guys really got me confused. In the piranha forum i was told that i should have between 3-7 RBPs in a 55. I opt for 5. Now here you tell me that i need a 70g. Im kinda confused here.


 You can keep 5 reds in a 55 for a while when they are still small. A 55 is a good tank to grow them a little, but eventually (I'd say when they reach about 5", or getting very intolerant of each other), you'll need to upgrade to at least 80 gallons, preferably more...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> serjuanca88 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, you guys really got me confused. In the piranha forum i was told that i should have between 3-7 RBPs in a 55. I opt for 5. Now here you tell me that i need a 70g. Im kinda confused here.
> ...


 Couldn't have told ya any better..


----------



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm probally going to have to get rid of them in three years when I move. So can i keep 5 for that time in a 55g? I don't think they will get too big in three years.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Propperly fed and cared for RBS can grow up to 5-7" within a yr. And sorry to say (again).. your 5 in your 55 will not make it. I say 3 of the strongest can surely get to that stage, while the others will get killed.


----------



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

I have no problem with only three. I was origionally only going to get three anyways, but then peolple started telling me 5 would be better.


----------

